# Troy-Bilt Storm 2840 Chute adjustments???



## MNMagnum

I have a Troy-Bilt Storm 2840 I'm getting into shape to try to sell. The discharge chute has way to much play left to right. What I mean is that it can be set at a spot and the chute will literally move almost a foot in either direction. I see under the handle bars where the cables are with the adjustable nuts. How does one go about adjusting these so that their isn't so darn much play. Certainly can't be right the way it is. While blowing snow the chute will go wherever it wants to.

Thanks!!
Don


----------



## HCBPH

There's a manual here, might help
Troy Bilt Storm 2840 - Free Product Manual

Good luck. If that doesn't answer it, post some pictures and maybe someone will know the solution.


----------

